# New Post



## 15604 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,My name's Sandy. I have been diagnosed fibromyalgia and myofascial pain for at least 5 years. Thanks to fibro-fog, I can't remember exactly when I was diagnosed. My fiance's name is Don. I have 2 cats, Squeaky and Reveille, 2 mice, Pixie and Dixie and some tropical fish. I look forward to meeting and getting to know you all.May you all have pain free days!Sandy


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Sandy







welcome! I'm Clair, I've had Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/ME for 14 years on and off, diagnosed for 4 years I think!Your on a roll anyway - you can remember your fiance's name and that of your pets!







I'm on a good day if I can remember my own name (yes I have forgotten it on occasions!) and what month I'm in!







Welcome anyway, we are a friendly bunch here if a little slow to respond sometimes.....depends how we are feeling and if we are on a good or bad day! Feel free to ask away any questions or concerns you have, and we'll try our best to help if we can...if not we can lend a sympathetic ear and shoulder to cry on







Have a good day


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Sandy!







Welcome aboard!I have been diagnosed with ME for somewhere around 5 years (I can't remember either, LOL), but had it before that...Just had trouble finding a good doctor!I also have pets that really really help me, especially on the bad days.Nice to meet you, and glad to have you here!


----------

